# Landscape Blade



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Alright, I'm hoping someone can assist here as I'm really wanting to pull the trigger. I saw the LB attachment today and can't see any reason that it won't work on the Stihl power head. Does everyone here have the dedicated unit? If anyone has the attachment then do you know anyone with a Stihl power head that you could try it with?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

This is the QC-LB attachment. The shaft has 7 splines.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks Ware. The interesting thing is that it appears they have changed it. The shaft is square on the attachment I looked at and recessed about 1/2" into the tube. I will have to go back later to look at it again, but I just may end up buying the thing while I'm there.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Keep in mind that mine is the QC-LB, which attaches to my M30QC powerhead. The Quick-Connect™ system was new in 2016 and geared toward the commercial user - the M27QC/M30QC powerheads carry a 5yr commercial warranty.

 ​
The 2016 catalog also had an MC-LB attachment to fit the BM23 powerhead (1yr commercial / 5yr residential). I'm not sure what the MC-xx series attachments look like, or why they decided to make the change.

​


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Ok, that makes sense then. Thank you sir!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I went back by the shop to look again. The mc-lb attachment definitely has a square driveshaft. With permission, I attempted to plug it into a Stihl power head and it wouldn't seat. It is possible that the driveshaft is slightly larger than Stihl's, but it doesn't look like it. The shaft is a little smaller which could be an issue, but I didn't get the feeling that was the problem. I'm thinking I may move forward and could complete an MQ conversion if I can't make it work with more minor mods. Decisions...


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

I reaaalllly want to buy the Maruyama power head and landscape blade. The only place I can seem to find them (at least online) is eBay and total would be like $600-700 :shock:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Spammage said:


> I saw the LB attachment today


Were you at PlanoPower by chance?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > I saw the LB attachment today
> ...


I was. I work near there, but hadn't been inside until yesterday.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Great store. I almost bought a LB there. They'd order it for me, but I got cold feet.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Great store. I almost bought a LB there. They'd order it for me, but I got cold feet.


cold feet = no Landscape Blade
Landscape Blade = clean feet

See what I did there? :bandit:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Internet says the maruyama uses a 7mm shaft. Measuring the Stihl shows 6mm across the shaft (corner to corner) and 5mm each side. I'm thinking that could be filed or ground down to fit. Things could get interesting tomorrow... :tease:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Internet says the maruyama uses a 7mm shaft. Measuring the Stihl shows 6mm across the shaft (corner to corner) and 5mm each side. I'm thinking that could be filed or ground down to fit. Things could get interesting tomorrow... :tease:


Cool. Worst case is you mess up a shaft, have to replace it and buy a Maruyama powerhead... either way you end up with a Landscape Blade.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> I reaaalllly want to buy the Maruyama power head and landscape blade. The only place I can seem to find them (at least online) is eBay and total would be like $600-700 :shock:


You should definitely do it. I'm curious to see how your wife reacts to that purchase.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> > I reaaalllly want to buy the Maruyama power head and landscape blade. The only place I can seem to find them (at least online) is eBay and total would be like $600-700 :shock:
> ...


Hahaha - I'm not sure where you live but I'm confident you'd hear her reaction. Honestly she's been pretty cool about the random lawn addiction. Between fiskars mower, fert fert fert, broadcast spreader, drop spreader, backpack sprayer, Celsius, penterra, Toro greens mower, and some occasional sand....she hasn't gripee much. I just keep pushing my luck with accu-gage, verticutter, and 2 tons of sand 😜


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

A few more nights taking call should do it.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> A few more nights taking call should do it.


Done :thumbup:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Well, haven't pulled the trigger quite yet, though that could still happen soon. I did find that both Echo and Shindaiwa will be releasing similar products. Their offerings appear to be rebadged Idech Power Rotary Scissors. Watching videos they show having different parts to accommodate different brands. After watching the videos, in assuming they make the LB for Maruyama also.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow, you're right. Those look identical.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome, maybe once Echo releases theirs I can retrofit my weedeater


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

Spammage said:


> I did find that both Echo and Shindaiwa will be releasing similar products. Their offerings appear to be rebadged Idech Power Rotary Scissors.


I see that Echo sells them overseas. Where did you see that they will be selling them in the US?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I didn't. I just hadn't seen them before today. I think they are a new product for overseas for them, because they aren't listed on the Echo website I was looking at. We are usually late to the party anyway.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Spammage said:


> I went back by the shop to look again. The mc-lb attachment definitely has a square driveshaft. With permission, I attempted to plug it into a Stihl power head and it wouldn't seat. It is possible that the driveshaft is slightly larger than Stihl's, but it doesn't look like it. The shaft is a little smaller which could be an issue, but I didn't get the feeling that was the problem. I'm thinking I may move forward and could complete an MQ conversion if I can't make it work with more minor mods. Decisions...


I know I'm late to the party but to make my conversion I had to buy the shaft to fit into the power head of the LB since it's some type of Torx thread. The square end does fit my Stihl Kombi motor but sometimes I have to play with it to get it to slide into the motor end of the Stihl. You might have to cut the tube down some in order for it to fit snugly into the Stihl. Is there anyway they will let you take the shaft out of the LB to see if it would fit? I doubt it but it never hurts to ask. I'm curious about the tube? You didn't have any issues of it not fitting the Stihl? I heard that the Maruyama has a larger diameter tube than the Stihl but wasn't sure. I just measured the shaft in my Stihl/Kawasaki LB and it's 5.22mm on all sides and I measure the Stihl also and it was the same but the Stihl's have a little round part at the very top before the square drive starts. I hope all this rambling made sense  If not let me know what needs clarification.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

The maruyama shaft tube is smaller than the stihl. Based on the Idech videos I was watching earlier and your post on ATY, I figure worst case I will have to order a Stihl shaft and remove the spacer from the LB head where it mounts the shaft. Wow...that sounded really dirty, but wasn't intended to. :blush:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I wonder if you could somehow shim up the Maruyama tube? I think MQ told me the Stihl tube measures 1.029". My Maruyama is 0.943". That's really close.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think the tube will fit fine on the Stihl, you just might have to tighten down the thumb screw/wing nut on the side a little more. If it's got the same shaft with a square drive you should only have to make minor adjustments to the tube to get the shaft to seat properly in the Stihl power head.


----------

